# Just In - THE RAG COMPANY ULTIMATE MICROFIBER KIT



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

*THE RAG COMPANY ULTIMATE MICROFIBER KIT*
The Rag Company Ultimate Microfiber Kit contains all the towels you need to clean your car to an ultimate finish.
*Kit Contains:*

1 x The Rag Company The Liquid8R Twisted Loop Microfiber Drying Towel 20" x 24"
1 x The Rag Company Eagle Edgeless 500 16 x 16 Plush Microfiber Towel Multipack
1 x The Rag Company Creature Edgeless 16 x 16 All Purpose Microfiber Towel Multipack
1 x The Rag Company Ultra Wash Mitt
5 x The Rag Company The Diamond Weave Glass & Window Towel 16 x 16 - Black


Get Yours here - KIT and save yourself £14 !!!!


----------

